
Ask HN: Do you think my math website is a waste of time? - nobody271
Quick tangent: I&#x27;m trying to avoid this guy&#x27;s fate https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg<p>My math website, which I haven&#x27;t touched in several months and I think will take about 4 years of my free time, is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;regressionbuddy.com.<p>There are only three posts so far (with one in review) but each post takes about two weeks to do.<p>The main idea of the site is that you can do a few problems on it a few times a week so that you don&#x27;t forget the math you spent years learning. But also, the non-wordy appendix is the kind of quick reference that I like to use (don&#x27;t have to reread through paragraphs just to get to the point).<p>So imagine you were to spend four years of ALL your free time on a project. Also, you are not rich or particularly intelligent. If it were a math website that thousands of people used and actually found helpful ...that wouldn&#x27;t be too bad (imo). But if you spend all that time and no one finds it useful then I&#x27;m afraid that&#x27;s a little bigger than just a failed project. That&#x27;s more like a failed interpretation of the world around you. That&#x27;s more like, well, going down the rabbit hole. No one wants to be the fool who spent 4 years on a math website that never caught on.<p>Whenever I google a math topic I expect to get a mix of pdf worksheets (with or without answers), 10 minute youtube videos (with or without answers), and horrendously formatted math websites. Yes, there is brilliant.org but they seem to be a typical business (social media, popup login screen, click-bait questions) and less focused on providing an easy and open reference. Plus their appendix isn&#x27;t responsive and is too wordy.<p>So I think the site can still fill a niche. But while I am working on the site I am getting worse at math and drifting hopelessly away from my goal of learning machine learning (which I would have achieved by now if I never got distracted). I still want to learn so many things that could get put off for years if I stick with this site.
======
p-ranav
Start slowly. Don't think about spending four years of ALL your free time on
this project. Think short term. 3-6 months and see where you get. Plan what
you want to finish in 3-6 months and see if you are able to find the passion
to finish what you planned. If you have the passion and it's coming along
nicely, you may want to keep going. If, on the other hand, you're finding this
work to be tedious and taking up time you could be doing something else with,
then you have your answer.

Remember... if this becomes successful, your work won't stop at 4 years. It'll
go on for quite a bit longer. Ask yourself if that's something you're up for.
If not, keep this as a hobby project and draw your boundaries.

Good luck!

------
provlem
Oh! The first look to website - I love it.

I don't think at all, this is waste of time. It's wonderful initiative and I
feel this can go long way!

All the best! Let me know, what help are you seeking for? Will share to people
on my network. Also sharing this website on our blog.

Cheers

